# free web based Text to Speech



## fastmanPro (Jun 14, 2009)

I am searching for a free web based Text to Speech (TTS) that allow me to add a TSS feature to a widget (dashboard). I found http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal and http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/12/30/free-websites-to-convert-text-to-speech/. How can I get (only) the sound that is produced by loading the page (e.g, http://text-to-speech.imtranslator.net/speech.asp?url=WMfl&dir=pt&text=ola). Is there a simple way to do this ?

thanks!


----------



## Jdome83 (Jul 19, 2009)

You may want to try Text2speech widget which works using an embed code. Simple copy and paste should work fine. If this isn't a viable solution just let me know.
The site below is the link you'll needpretty valuable site)
http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/text2speech

then simply click on get widget and it'll provide you with the code.

Jdome83


----------



## fastmanPro (Jul 19, 2009)

I searching for a portuguese TTS... that doesn't have the portuguese language


----------

